# "Dogs" Voting Thread



## Baron (Aug 15, 2011)

Please take a little time to read the poems in the August challenge and vote for the *three poems* you think most deserving.

Poems should not be edited after they're posted or they'll get removed from the challenge.

Because we're operating an aggregate system it's important that you use *all three votes*.  Votes that don't follow the system will be discounted as will those who vote for their own poems.  I'm being stringent about this because it's intended that the next challenge should have an additional prize.

Please feel free to leave feedback in this thread.


----------



## garza (Aug 15, 2011)

'Joe Gets Another Hash Mark' made me go out and call up Sami for some play and doggie treats. An alleged human who treats animals this way is just as likely to treat children, the elderly, those with disabilities, the same way.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 16, 2011)

I voted for Chester's Daughter, garza and feralpen. Great poems!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you, garza, your reaction to my piece is a gift. What Joe did to his Mom was far worse than what he did to poor Rocco. I wrote a piece about it, but it was washed away in the cleanse. Again, thank you for sharing your thoughts on this one which was born of intense distress.

I voted for Torbird as I loved her subtle humor, Prof for a message capable of moving mountains, and Gumby, who spins gold with every stroke of her pen.


----------



## feralpen (Aug 18, 2011)

First, CONGRATULATIONS Prof. A well deserved win. Then, THANK YOU! to the folks who read and voted for 'Bounder'. Great challenge, I love dogs. Voting was very hard. The entries ALL displayed understanding and love for those fuzzy critters that allow us to share 'their' homes.

fp


----------



## Baron (Aug 18, 2011)

feralpen said:


> First, CONGRATULATIONS Prof. A well deserved win. Then, THANK YOU! to the folks who read and voted for 'Bounder'. Great challenge, I love dogs. Voting was very hard. The entries ALL displayed understanding and love for those fuzzy critters that allow us to share 'their' homes.
> 
> fp



Voting isn't over yet.


----------



## Prof (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, but I think there a couple votes still out there.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 18, 2011)

Just for reference: Once a new topic is announced, the Challenge is open for entries for two weeks. Once the Challenge is closed, the voting poll is opened and votes are accepted for the following two weeks. Upon closing the poll, the winner is announced and asked for their choice of the next topic and we start anew.


----------



## feralpen (Aug 18, 2011)

awww man .............. senility is a drag. I appearantly forgot to log in ... saw the thread locked and ASSUMED the contest had ended. 

sorry ... 8-[

fp


----------



## torbird (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the vote Chester's Daughter - I'm doubly pleased because i realised after I'd written it and posted it, it remind me a bit of your dethroned poem, with the repeated first lines, and I was worried you'd see a resemblance and be cross! x


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol, robust enough to rupture some guts. Repetition belongs to us all, love, and your enjoyable piece is most definitely your own. I am flattered, however, that you recall Dethroned. And for the record, I'm more of B than a T, so it's extremely difficult to cross me. Thank you, Torbird dear, you've undoubtedly made my day.:encouragement:


----------



## Trides (Aug 22, 2011)

Baron said:


> Please feel three to leave feedback in this thread.


Was that intentional? :lol:


----------



## Trides (Aug 22, 2011)

I decided to vote for Prof, Martin, and mandicook. I found their poems both fun and nostalgic.


----------



## Baron (Aug 23, 2011)

I've had to discount one vote so far.  Please vote for *three poems*.  It isn't rocket science.


----------



## Trides (Aug 23, 2011)

Whom was the discounted vote in favor of?

(Grammar fail?)


----------



## Baron (Aug 23, 2011)

Trides said:


> Whom was the discounted vote in favor of?
> 
> (Grammar fail?)



As it's discounted it isn't relevant.  The rule is stated clearly enough in the opening post.


----------



## candid petunia (Aug 23, 2011)

Voted for Chester's Daughter, Prof and Feralpen.


----------



## candid petunia (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats on the win, Prof. :thumbl:


----------

